# Puppies love crates



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mr. Peepers loves his crate. When we go upstairs to get ready for bed at night, he gets in his crate on his own and puts himself to bed. During the day I bring his crate downstairs for when we leave the house. If it gets late, he gets in his crate and goes to sleep. 

Just goes to show you dogs don't mind being crated if properly introduced.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Mr. Peepers looks so content. :biggrin: Uno also puts himself to sleep in his crate each night and when he wants to nap. Even though he gets free reign in the house for always behaving so well (no accidents and doesn't go where he shouldn't) and he also has a cushy bolster bed, he'd much rather sleep on the pad in his crate (or on my chest like a baby :wub: ). Every once in a blue moon he'll want to sleep on his back just outside his crate and it's funny to watch him dreaming with his various leg-in-the-air positions. :rofl:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Peepers is *SO* adorable :wub:

Here's Jax in his crate. We have 2. One in the livingroom and one in the bedroom. He hangs out his quite often on his own.
[attachment=40688:Jax_Crate.JPG]

We just have to be careful - he REALLY like his crate pads


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oooh Peepers and Jax look so cute in their crates! Crates are nice safe places where nothing bad happens. Stuart loves his and happily goes in it. He wants a sister in the one next to him though.....he doesn't understand why its empty.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Peepers looks so cute!!! 

Look at that face :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He's so cute! Nikki likes her crate, too. When I get ready to go out, she goes in her crate and stays there, even with the door open, until I come home.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love Peepers..........he is so cute relaxing there in his crate!!!! :tender: :tender:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i have never had a crate ,though iam thinking of buying one,after seeing your puppy :wub: :wub: jo


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh, that is just the cutest picture!!! :wub: 

K & C like their crates, too. They go in them when they see that I'm getting ready to leave ...


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Peepers and Jax look so adorable in their crates :wub: :wub: Ellie and Angelo also love their crates. They always go right in there when I say 'night night' and during the day I will find them in their crates at times too instead of in their day beds.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Peepers is too cute!!! :wub: :wub: 

Here are my two crate lovers:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Teddy loves his crate, too. He sleeps in it all night long next to my bed even thought the door is open. 
I have a fuzzy white pad in there and sometimes I can't tell if he's in there!!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Jacey loves her's now! Although, it is not so stylish! She loves her old towel, though!!


----------

